# 2013 Giro Air Attack



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally arrived my new Air Attack Helmet!!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Let us know how the airflow works.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I will give it a go this weekend.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Cool. I have a white one on order. How about a pic or two showing the internal suspension system?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

How about telling us where you got it?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> How about telling us where you got it?


I ordered it from Ebay from koo-bikes.com in UK.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

:confused5: This is the newest tech in bicycle helmets? It looks like a bowling ball had a few and mated with a retro ski helmet. Those four vents better be doing one hell of a job. I'll read a review on it and edumacate myself...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

9W9W said:


> :confused5: This is the newest tech in bicycle helmets? It looks like a bowling ball had a few and mated with a retro ski helmet. Those four vents better be doing one hell of a job. I'll read a review on it and edumacate myself...


Watch their vid of how the ventilation system works and then comment.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's the link to the vid...


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Looigi

Cool Video!!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice. Let us know how you like it.

Mine is on order, and I'm really looking forward to it. If Giro's numbers are even close to correct this helmet = a good chunk of free speed.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Now you need the Empire shoes to match...


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Been on the dome of a lot of pros this year. Looks like a throw back bucket helmet... Cannot tell if I like it yet...


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

shoemakerpom2010 said:


> Now you need the Empire shoes to match...


Aready got it!!


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

@jimmyorca looks good! waiting for the review


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

No shield?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Warpdatframe said:


> No shield?


Shield not out yet!


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wouldn't the shield block the flow?! I guess in cooler weather that wouldnt be a concern....


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

After watching the race today with Spartacus winning, the Specialized Aero Helmet isn't too bad compared to the Attack. 










The Attack just looks like a Power Ranger helmet.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There you go. I prefer the looks of the Giro. The Spesh reminds me of an old Briko I once had, the Twinner:










Anyway, I have a White/Silver Air Attack size M on it's way, also from Koo-Bikes. Shall report back.


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks like you can order it through Amazon and Bike Nashbar is the seller. $199

Amazon.com: Giro Air Attack Helmet: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Just received my white one a few hours ago. $170 and free shipping from TriVillage.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

looigi said:


> Just received my white one a few hours ago. $170 and free shipping from TriVillage.


It shows them as $200 on their site.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

1991 milan san remo. check out the video starting at the 2 minute mark. rolf sorenson's vetta hard shell helmet. could be introduced today as an aero helmet. still have mine somewhere in the garage, might have to dig it out.





Milano Sanremo 1991 - Perle di sport - YouTube


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> It shows them as $200 on their site.


When you put it in your cart, the site shows two coupons, one for 15% off for orders of $200.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

looigi said:


> When you put it in your cart, the site shows two coupons, one for 15% off for orders of $200.


Ahh, ok, thanks.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

looigi said:


> When you put it in your cart, the site shows two coupons, one for 15% off for orders of $200.


They're smart. The helmet is priced at $199.95 so it won't accept the 15% sale as the form says, when you put in the 15% code "only for orders of $200 or more". Maybe I could offer to pay them $0.05 more for the helmet.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm waiting until the shield comes out. Racing doesn't start until may so there's no rush.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> They're smart. The helmet is priced at $199.95 so it won't accept the 15% sale as the form says, when you put in the 15% code "only for orders of $200 or more". Maybe I could offer to pay them $0.05 more for the helmet.


Yes. I got creative and added in a Campy cycling cap for $9.50. I needed a cap anyway... I basically got the cap for free by going from a 10% to a 15% discount


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

looigi said:


> Yes. I got creative and added in a Campy cycling cap for $9. I needed a cap anyway...


With my method I'd be $8.95 in pocket 

Plus - they wanted like $28 to ship it up here to Canada. Ouch.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Whoa, $28 shipping? Ouch. Well...here's my first ride report:

The internal suspension is very comfortable. The straps conform to the shape of you head rather than your head conforming to the shape of hard styrofoam, which mine actually does. I get two longitudinal grooves in my scalp that take about an hour to go away. I wouldn't be surprised if they start using this on non-aero helemts as it makes fit much less critical to comfort.

I unquestionably feel the reduction in air drag on my head above 20 mph. I hit nearly 50mph today and it was a huge difference. When you turn your head to sideways, as you might to look behind, the reduction in drag and lack of buffetting is almost startling. Most road helmets have fins, duck's asses and other projection in the rear which, along with all the big longitudinal vents, creates a lot a drag when you turn your head. Another effect the smooth compact shape has is substantially reducing wind noise with your head turned, which you might do to put an ear downwind so you can hear somebody talking. With your head straight, all the noise comes from air going right over your ears so a helmet is going to have little effect, however, with the way I have the thin straps adjusted on this helmet, they lie flat against my temples and don't add any noise. 

With temps around 40F, I didn't have an opportunity to evaluate ventilation and cooling. My large weighs 303 gm.

Edit: I'll add that the Air Attack is more compact than my "old" Ionos. It's 23cm vs 25 cm wide and 27 vs 29 cm long. With that and the lack of protrusions on the back, it looks and feels smaller on the head.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Good report Looigi. Those straps contacting the head versus the normal pads sounds interesting.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Will be interesting to see what sort of impact if any this helmet has on the market....


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

It turns out I'm in the market for a helmet. Now I have to think about this, dammit.

Does it ventilate? I'll be watching.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thanks looigi. Good report.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> Will be interesting to see what sort of impact if any this helmet has on the market....


Probably a lot. You get free watts and hardly any downside (maybe 95% of the cooling and that's not bad except for the hottest months of the year).


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Newnan3 said:


> Will be interesting to see what sort of impact if any this helmet has on the market....


It will have a major impact. Any manufacturer has got to be looking for new ways to boost sales and this will be the new trend. Giro created much interest and a bit of a feeding frenzy by equipping the pro teams last year with those helmets and delaying the release to the public until the start of the new season. We've had all winter to get used to them without having to risk our money.

They've done the duck-tail and rear exhaust vent thing to the max so now they need something new. This is it. Offer free speed *and* ventilation and it'll be like offering free sticky buns after a 100 mile ride.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the way it looks-don't know what colors are available & I'm too lazy to look. As far as ventilation is concerned I've never been able to tell any difference in any helmet I've owned.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I took it out for a 100k ride on Sunday, have to say it is the most confortable giro helmet i have tried. The weather on sunday went from 19C to 30C and the helmet did not feel too cold or too humid. I liked how the air kind of passes over your head vs going through your hair. Its not the lightest helmet but on it felt lighter than my previous giro prolight. I really like this helmet, now thinking about ordering the shield version but want to see how the shield fits first.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally found a photo of the helmet!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

JimmyORCA said:


> I took it out for a 100k ride on Sunday, have to say it is the most confortable giro helmet i have tried. The weather on sunday went from 19C to 30C and the helmet did not feel too cold or too humid. I liked how the air kind of passes over your head vs going through your hair. Its not the lightest helmet but on it felt lighter than my previous giro prolight. I really like this helmet, now thinking about ordering the shield version but want to see how the shield fits first.


Thanks for the info we top out around 30C in my area so it would seem it's an option. I like the idea of a suspension system.
Why not just buy a shield? I'm under the impression they will be sold individually.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

mikerp said:


> Thanks for the info we top out around 30C in my area so it would seem it's an option. I like the idea of a suspension system.
> Why not just buy a shield? I'm under the impression they will be sold individually.


I dont think its the same helmet, I dont think mine has the magnets on it.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

When I first saw them I thought they were ugly as all get out. However, the more I see them the more they are growing on my and I don't think they're half bad now. A bit pricy for my taste right now, but I'm looking forward to seeing how other companies react to this and what direction helmets will take in the future.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

World Cycling has a 23% online coupon deal. That includes free shipping making the cost to your door for the complete helmet is $153.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

stanseven said:


> World Cycling has a 23% online coupon deal. That includes free shipping making the cost to your door for the complete helmet is $153.


That, plus their $25 shipping to Canada (cough) is light-years better than $220 and $25 shipping that I've found on a few other sites.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Team Blanco Air Attack with taped up vents: Lars Boom (Blanco) Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Vince89 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mike T. said:


> That, plus their $25 shipping to Canada (cough) is light-years better than $220 and $25 shipping that I've found on a few other sites.


I got mine from Victoria Cycles on ebay. i live in the uk and was with me next day and i cannot complain with the price. probs one of the best around.

2013 Giro Air Attack Racing Bike Mens Aero Time Trial TT Road Helmet | eBay


----------



## dstihler (Apr 14, 2013)

I just received my Giro Air Attack and used it for the first time on a 63 mile event. Originally I bought it for Death Valley because of the wind but it just arrived a few days ago. I must say I noticed a few new things with this helmet. One, it floats above the scalp and I could feel more air flow in more places on my head. The ride had 10 miles of climbing and it was cool. At about 4 miles per hour up the canyon it felt really nice but never overly warm. There seemed to be ventilation on the uphill even at my slow speed. On the downhill I though the helmet might be quieter than my Aeon but it wasn't. At the second rest stop the temperature had heated up to around 72 or so. Normally I take my helmet off at a rest stop but I found that I was comfortable leaving it on. I think the way it floats above the scalp somehow keeps the head cool and me comfortable. To end this there is a hill near the end. Now temperatures were the hottest of the day around 77 and once again I'm going slow but really comfortable. After we finished my friend commented about the head wind and I remember saying to her, "what head wind".


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

The concern I have, as a potential buyer, is that the giro sponsored pro squads switch to the aeon as soon as the weather goes above 65 degrees F. I don't know if this helmet would be a good choice for someone in florida.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> The concern I have, as a potential buyer, is that the giro sponsored pro squads switch to the aeon as soon as the weather goes above 65 degrees F. I don't know if this helmet would be a good choice for someone in florida.


That's my position so far.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

looigi said:


> Whoa, $28 shipping? Ouch. Well...here's my first ride report:
> 
> The internal suspension is very comfortable. The straps conform to the shape of you head rather than your head conforming to the shape of hard styrofoam, which mine actually does. I get two longitudinal grooves in my scalp that take about an hour to go away. I wouldn't be surprised if they start using this on non-aero helemts as it makes fit much less critical to comfort.
> 
> ...


Placebo. 

Even in the lab, the difference isnt that great.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Fignon's Barber said:


> The concern I have, as a potential buyer, is that the giro sponsored pro squads switch to the aeon as soon as the weather goes above 65 degrees F. I don't know if this helmet would be a good choice for someone in florida.


I'm in FL.
As I like the looks of the new helmet, I opted to pick one up. My main helmet prior to picking up the Air Attack is a Giro Ionos.
I used the helmet over the past weekend for 2 morning rides (temp started at 70 ended at 80), as this helmet floats a bit on the head I could feel some airflow while moving at a reasonable pace. I'll have to see how the temps hold up, I opt to get out early and back before the heat is up. I like the helmet (I bought it on sale with free shipping). Overall build quality of the helmet is nice, I did remove the 2 metal trim pieces that keep didn't want to stay in place (pieces of bling attached with foam double back tape, recessed in above the giro logo) . I have to wonder what the designer thought when they opted to add them to the helmet. Let's add some weight and an added work step for manufacturing, we will use the std stickers on the rest of the helmet. BRILLIANT.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Has anyone read any crash test reports on these? (Hoping no personal ones). I like the look and shape, plus the shape seems like it may be better for protection which is my main concern.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I wanted one of those (with the shield) but the guys at my LBS said that it doesn't vent well. They think it's fine for the spring classics but we won't see many pros wearing them in the TdF.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Has anyone read any crash test reports on these? (Hoping no personal ones). I like the look and shape, plus the shape seems like it may be better for protection which is my main concern.


I have one. IMO, it's going to be similar to other CPSC/CE compliant helmets. Maybe a bit better in that it may be a bit less likely to catch on something because of the smooth profile, but not something I'd weigh heavily in my decision process. All the helmets I broke happened slamming my head against smooth hard pavement or dirt.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

looigi said:


> I have one. IMO, it's going to be similar to other CPSC/CE compliant helmets. Maybe a bit better in that it may be a bit less likely to catch on something because of the smooth profile, but not something I'd weigh heavily in my decision process. All the helmets I broke happened slamming my head against smooth hard pavement or dirt.


What I am thinking is the smooth shape may have a positive effect regarding concussions. Something I do not want more of.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> What I am thinking is the smooth shape may have a positive effect regarding concussions. Something I do not want more of.


You don't want more concussions? You need to HTFU!

No, seriously, who wants even one? 

What would be the mechanism relating smooth shape to concussions? The bicycling helmet's main function is to increase the amount of time/distance over which the deceleration occurs. There is some concern about imparting large angular acceleration to the head should the helmet catch on something and not have sufficient freedom to rotate about the head. IMO, this is a much smaller concern as it's much less likely to occur and the helmet can rotate to some degree and reduce the magnitude of any angular acceleration that might be imparted to the head.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Stopped by an LBS yesterday on the way home from work and saw an air attack for the first time in person. I didn't want to like it but I came away liking it. Fit is identical to the aeon, which I have. It seemed to offer good protection, with a compact appearance. Solid construction. Did the mirror test, and I felt it looked no worse than any other cycling lid. Last night I did my usual solo training ride along the gulf coast. Howling wind. I kept thinking about the claimed aero benefits of the air attack, and listened to the wind hitting my aeon.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Stopped by an LBS yesterday on the way home from work and saw an air attack for the first time in person. I didn't want to like it but I came away liking it. Fit is identical to the aeon, which I have. It seemed to offer good protection, with a compact appearance. Solid construction. Did the mirror test, and I felt it looked no worse than any other cycling lid. Last night I did my usual solo training ride along the gulf coast. Howling wind. I kept thinking about the claimed aero benefits of the air attack, and listened to the wind hitting my aeon.


So what color have you picked out?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

looigi said:


> You don't want more concussions? You need to HTFU!
> 
> No, seriously, who wants even one?
> 
> What would be the mechanism relating smooth shape to concussions? The bicycling helmet's main function is to increase the amount of time/distance over which the deceleration occurs. There is some concern about imparting large angular acceleration to the head should the helmet catch on something and not have sufficient freedom to rotate about the head. IMO, this is a much smaller concern as it's much less likely to occur and the helmet can rotate to some degree and reduce the magnitude of any angular acceleration that might be imparted to the head.


LOL. I did some research on it after the last one. Can't find all of it but here is some:



> Those Sharper, Squared Off Designs
> 
> The fashion among helmet designers since 1998 has favored squared-off edges of the foam remaining around the vents, and the addition of sharp lines in the exterior plastic just for style. The elongated "aero" shape dates from that era as well. This is not an optimal design for crashing. We believe that the ideal surface for striking a road resembles a bowling ball: hard, smooth and round. Round shells reduce to a minimum any tendency for a helmet to "stick" to the surface when you hit, with the possibility of increasing impact intensity, contributing to rotational brain injury or jerking the rider's neck. They also eliminate the aero tail that can snag, or in a backward impact can shove the helmet aside as you hit, exposing your bare head. This is such a problem with some models that lab technicians have to use copious amounts of duct tape to keep some helmets on the headform in their test drops, even after they have pulled the straps extra-tight. Dr. Hugh Hurt has asked ASTM to consider modifying its bicycle helmet standard to eliminate the aero tails and elongated designs. His email on this subject is illuminating.
> In the real world people don't use duct tape, and they don't even adjust their straps well. So our advice is to avoid those elongated aero designs. In fact, they don't give you any real aero advantage until you reach racing speeds anyway. For most riders they are not useful.
> ...


Bike Helmets Should not have Oversized Vents and Square Lines

Basically a rounder helmet would allow you to slide better, and not have the same sudden stop. My understanding anyway.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> ...Basically a rounder helmet would allow you to slide better, and not have the same sudden stop. My understanding anyway.


Right, that's what I said in my post, and dismissed as a minor/secondary concern, IMO.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

RkFast said:


> Placebo.
> 
> Even in the lab, the difference isnt that great.


Affect on overall drag and speed is miniscule, but I can definitely feel the change in drag force on my head. I wouldn't feel it anywhere else on my body, wheels, bike or combination thereof.

Let us know if you agree or disagree after trying it.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

looigi said:


> Affect on overall drag and speed is miniscule, but I can definitely feel the change in drag force on my head. I wouldn't feel it anywhere else on my body, wheels, bike or combination thereof.
> 
> Let us know if you agree or disagree after trying it.


If true, that's interesting given I can't feel any difference going from my normal helmet to my TT helmet. Are you sure you have your regular helmet on the right way?  Anywho, a few more are popping up at the races around here. I've seen Kask's version and the Giro. I'll definitely give one a try before I make a decision.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I think it's telling that you don't see them in the pro peloton in warmer weather races so far.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

But the have been quite popular this "spring".


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Did you see any in the Fleche Wallone or Amstel Gold races? Maybe I missed them.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

looigi said:


> Right, that's what I said in my post, and dismissed as a minor/secondary concern, IMO.


No expert but I would take even an incremental increase, all else being equal.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Fireform said:


> Did you see any in the Fleche Wallone or Amstel Gold races? Maybe I missed them.


No, but winter turned summer without any spring in between.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

kbwh said:


> No, but winter turned summer without any spring in between.


yes, the guys riding tempo at the front had them.

Fleche Wallonne (Belgium) 205kms - Graham Watson Cycling Photography

[/URL]


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

mikerp said:


> So what color have you picked out?


Just ordered the white one. Will report back on the ventilation.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

This week I have an minor eye injury due to bug flying into my eye.

I am considering the attack shield, the helmet looks good in pictures as an item, on people head it seems to sit a bit high. What are your thoughts.

Giro AIR ATTACKを空力テスト | THE BIKE JOURNAL | バイクジャーナル


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO, the shield will likely reduce ventilation significantly. I've had a chance to ride mine (no shield) in warmer temps and find that air coming in under the front edge of the helmet is a significant part of the cooling effect. In fact, if I wear it low on my brow and ride in the drops, a lot less air flows under the front edge. If I tilt it back and ride on the tops or hoods, a lot more air comes in under the front edge. I'm still trying it and experimenting with it in warmer temps and will report back when I get more experience with it.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

looigi said:


> IMO, the shield will likely reduce ventilation significantly. I've had a chance to ride mine (no shield) in warmer temps and find that air coming in under the front edge of the helmet is a significant part of the cooling effect. In fact, if I wear it low on my brow and ride in the drops, a lot less air flows under the front edge. If I tilt it back and ride on the tops or hoods, a lot more air comes in under the front edge. I'm still trying it and experimenting with it in warmer temps and will report back when I get more experience with it.



After watching the video, I understand the front bottom edge is where the air should go in.. I know it's going to be hot , but the shield can be removed and clipped upside down, or leave it at home and wear shades.. (minor weight penalty)

it would be awesome for those 32F days where the air blasting the forehead is rather unpleasant.

Have you gone up a cat 1 or HC climb with it yet?


----------



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

How would this helmet with visor option work on say a very mild 50 mile jaunt at 20mph average speeds with some 10mph head winds, and 6000 feet of climbing?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Cannot report much on ventilation yet. Max temps here still haven't hit two figures C, so a headband is still mandatory.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Kalel said:


> How would this helmet with visor option work on say a very mild 50 mile jaunt at 20mph average speeds with some 10mph head winds, and 6000 feet of climbing?


If you've completed what you call this "mild" ride at this speed (avg 2.3% grade for 50 miles at 20mph).
You already have a Pro contract, so your helmet should be available free to you..

On the other hand, for most of us, it would be very hot if you tried to ride that fast for only 5 miles.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got 2-3 rides on mine, and have no complaints. It's plenty comfortable and actually does seem to minimize wind resistance around your head. Anyway, I may not really even get to use mine as we just (unexpectedly) got team helmets. Guess I'll be putting this one on eBay!


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

mine arrived from the shippers yesterday. initial impressions on build quality were good. found the straps a bit fiddly. the adjustment mechanism was a bit harder to operate vs. the prevail. 

wore it in front of an electric fan to test ventilation  

one thing's for sure, you have to keep moving with this lid to keep ventilated. how much so, i'll find out this weekend when i get to ride with it.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally got to try the air attack. Was surprised that the ventilation actually works and is definitely more than a gimmick. Rode it in the mid-low 30's at 95% humidity. 
Read about it here.


----------



## Vince89 (Apr 5, 2013)

THE Air Attack SHIELD is finally here!! so happy with my no shield version but wish i waited for this one..

2013 Giro Air Attack Shield Racing Bike Mens Aero Time Trial TT Road Helmet | eBay


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

ok, here you go, a full non-biased review:

I have gotten out with the air attack 3 times, twice on a solo windy training ride and one race-sim fast group ride.
Living in florida, I went with the white version, as I am concerned about ventilation. My first ride was at 88deg f, and I must say the ventilation was acceptable. Not quite up to aeon standards, but acceptable. With the aeon, you feel the wind hitting you in the head. With the air attack, the sensation is different. You feel a cool ring of slow moving air around your head. The helmet feels much hotter when stationary, but once you are moving the venting system works. 
Comfort of the helmet is outstanding, as your head is suspended away from the hard foam. fit is perfect for a more oval shaped head, similar to aeon and pneumo. Sense of protection is better than other helmets, and my guess is that in the event of a crash, you would fare better with this round shape. 
I truly feel that there is an aero benefit, especially in stronger winds. It seems to lessen the feel of head/cross winds. If you need that extra 1% to hang onto an attack for dear life, or make a big effort to bridge across, this helmet doesn't hurt. Also, the psychological boost when you are at your max can not be discounted. 
There are certain situations when the aeon will be used, of course. I think Giro has created a reasonable market for a two helmet "quiver". If you do any type of competitive road cycling, be it racing or simply the "tuesday night world championships" , I think its wrth a try.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> ok, here you go, a full non-biased review:
> 
> I have gotten out with the air attack 3 times, twice on a solo windy training ride and one race-sim fast group ride.
> Living in florida, I went with the white version, as I am concerned about ventilation. My first ride was at 88deg f, and I must say the ventilation was acceptable. Not quite up to aeon standards, but acceptable. With the aeon, you feel the wind hitting you in the head. With the air attack, the sensation is different. You feel a cool ring of slow moving air around your head. The helmet feels much hotter when stationary, but once you are moving the venting system works.
> ...


Thank you for this, from another Floridian. I am a little more tempted now.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thanks FB.

I still cannot give any really valuable input with regards to cooling (was wearing an Assos fuguCap under it today...), but it doesn't catch much wind, that is easily felt.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireform said:


> Thank you for this, from another Floridian. I am a little more tempted now.


I'm a Floridian as well and I'm having no issues, come down to movement, I went with white as well.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

anyone else noticed that the AA is a tad quieter than the normal multi-vent helmet?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

mann2 said:


> anyone else noticed that the AA is a tad quieter than the normal multi-vent helmet?


Maybe a little, but I find the very large majority of wind noise is created by air passing directly over my ears. Disruption of air flow by helmet straps can make it worse. How you arrange the straps to keep them flat against the temples can help a bit.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

looigi said:


> Maybe a little, but I find the very large majority of wind noise is created by air passing directly over my ears. Disruption of air flow by helmet straps can make it worse. How you arrange the straps to keep them flat against the temples can help a bit.


Didn't there used to be some plastic spoiler things for helmet straps that were meant to redirect air and reduce wind noise? I thought that was a brilliant idea, but I never got around to trying them.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

mann2 said:


> anyone else noticed that the AA is a tad quieter than the normal multi-vent helmet?


Seems to be less noise than my Ionos.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Didn't there used to be some plastic spoiler things for helmet straps that were meant to redirect air and reduce wind noise? I thought that was a brilliant idea, but I never got around to trying them.


Slipstreamz - Products - The Slip
I strapped on with Velcro a piece of dense foam about half inch tall and same width as the helmet strap. It works and it's cheap.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

bvber said:


> Slipstreamz - Products - The Slip
> I strapped on with Velcro a piece of dense foam about half inch tall and same width as the helmet strap. It works and it's cheap.


I have both their Slip and Spoiler products and found them only minimally effective. The 1/2" foam idea above is likely superior.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Just ordered mine. I like the look of it but it is a little odd. Mine is a matte black got it at Biketiresdirect.com for $149.99 and I had some points that made it $135 with free shipping. Looking forward to giving my review.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FeltF75rider said:


> ... I like the look of it but it is a little odd....


It's a relatively unadorned shell the same shape as your head. Pretty basic. It's only odd looking because we're accustomed to all the rocket boy helmets. Objectively, it's the latter that are a bit overwrought and ludicrous looking.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I just got mine and although I get the mushroom look I think its unavoidable with my small head. I like it, fits well and looks better in person compared to pictures. Its lighter than I had anticipated due to some reviews I had read saying it was not lightweight. I have not rode with it yet but plan a ride on Saturday. Supposed to be hottest day yet in the PNW so I look forward to feeling what ventilation it has. Other than that I really like this helmet.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

looigi said:


> It's only odd looking because we're accustomed to all the rocket boy helmets.


In my area, I see these a lot, especially the bike messengers.
View attachment 280169


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

Didn't they test that thing and it saved like 1 sec over a 40k TT? That's when I stopped looking at it and decided not to swap out my fav Kask. I've tried just about every brand helmet on the market except Ekoi (which I would like to try) and the Kask is just so much...better. At least for my head.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The Giro Air Attack is butt ugly. It looks like something from the 1980's. It astounds me that this is all the guys at Giro could come up with. I'll be laughing at all the dorks wearing them this summer. The patent leather shoes look hilarious as well.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Hooben said:


> The Giro Air Attack is butt ugly. It looks like something from the 1980's. It astounds me that this is all the guys at Giro could come up with. I'll be laughing at all the dorks wearing them this summer. The patent leather shoes look hilarious as well.


stop hating the 80s, Tony Hawk is very proud of Giro


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I really like this helmet. The ventilation is better than I expected but I really only get hot when I stop moving any way. It was not super warm today but this helmet cools as well as my Specialized Echelon. Fit is great (better than Echelon)I forgot it was on shortly into the ride. I will keep the Echelon around for back up. I did not notice as much air noise as well just around the ear and it was not as significant as with my old helmet, but I cant really comment to much about that as I wear ear buds any way. Honestly though, I paid $135 shipped and am pleased with it. I would not pay the $199 MSRP. But then I have not bought anything unless it was on sale or a great deal.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FeltF75rider said:


> I paid $135 shipped.


Where from?


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Bike tires direct had it for $149.99 and I had $14 and some change in points from previous purchases I applied towards it. Plus free shipping. I guess I would have paid the $150 if I had no points towards it. Plus I got $15 towards future purchases from this transaction. They are kind of like performance with the purchases generating points except you don't have to pay them any money for a membership. Just set up an account. The plus for me is it takes one day to get from Oregon to Seattle.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it just me or it looks similar to the Giro Flak for $40.
I think your wear the flak the TT time would be the same.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like the Air Attack won stage 3 of the Giro today atop Luca Paolini of team Katusha. It couldn't have done it without him.

Giro D'Italia 2013: Luca Paolini (Katusha) Wins Stage 3 Of The Giro D'Italia, Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

looigi said:


> Looks like the Air Attack won stage 3 of the Giro today atop Luca Paolini of team Katusha. It couldn't have done it without him.


yep. as paolini was soloing to victory, I kept thinking " nice advert for giro". when he pointed to the helmet as he crossed the line, I said to myself "brilliant! he just sold a quarter million air attacks in italy alone!". Now that is professional cycling done properly.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Fignon's Barber said:


> yep. as paolini was soloing to victory, I kept thinking " nice advert for giro". when he pointed to the helmet as he crossed the line, I said to myself "brilliant! he just sold a quarter million air attacks in italy alone!". Now that is professional cycling done properly.


Awesome. Check it out at 2:05 -

Giro d'Italia 2013 stage 3 highlights / Highlights tappa 3 Giro d'Italia 2013 - YouTube


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

For those on budget, just get one of these, remove the visor and call it a day. 

View attachment 280302

Giro Feature


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Came across a great review at Giro Air Attack Shield: An in-depth review. | David Caren

What he said and what all of you have said have me thinking you do not need a lot of vents and super light weight.

He said white looks dorky, but I live in a part of the world were summer lasts 8 months out of every year. It is 87-93F when I ride and am afraid black will bake whatever grey matter I might have left. Any input on solar heat effect or lack there of would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

Black is only hotter when it contacts your skin. Whether a helmet is hot or not has more to do with airflow.

On another note...I just bought a white limar ultralight + lol


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Snicker, red Limar Ultralight is on the short list of helmets I am considering. Others include Aeon, Bell Gage and Kask Vertigo. But, the Air Attack gets great reviews. The review linked above states that it moves more air than the Aeon.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Vixsav said:


> Black is only hotter when it contacts your skin.


 Ya think?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Styrofoam is an excellent insulator so the exterior surface temp of the helmet isn't likely to affect the temp of your head significantly. Another thing is that visual color can be misleading because it only indicates the reflectivity/absorption in the visible range of wavelength and not over the entire range of solar radiation which had a lot. There are pigments/surface treatments that look black in the visible but are very reflective at wavelengths outside the visible range and these can run much cooler.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

looigi said:


> There are pigments/surface treatments that look black in the visible but are very reflective at wavelengths outside the visible range and these can run much cooler.


Looigi, that just blew my mind. Sensible in an all too scientific way. Right now the Air Attack Shield is at the top of my list. Like the idea of air flow without helmet tan.


----------



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

Last Friday, I rode 80 miles into a 30 mph headwind with gusts to 40 mph. The air temperature was as much as 100F (I have an Edge 805 bike computer that gives me the temperature). I did not feel that the helmet was uncomfortable though I certainly suffered otherwise.

Dancer


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have been waiting until getting some rides in hot weather to report on my impressions of Air Attack ventilation. When I got it, I figured it was an interesting departure from the norm and would be fun to try. 70%+ of my riding is in 70F and below so if it wasn't the best for hot weather, it'd still be good for most of the rest of the year. Last few rides of ~40 miles each were in the upper 80s with high humidity. At this point, I feel the Air Attack is as good if not better than any of my other "traditional" helmets. One thing I did was remove the thin comfort pad in the front allowing significantly more air to flow in under the brim. It feels as if the shape of the helmet and internal suspension force air to flow at high speed right along my scalp and generate a lot of cooling. When I pick up a little speed it feels downright cold. 

I imagine that the fit and shape of the head will influence how well it works for an individual. Also, I have relatively thin short hair. Thicker/longer hair might restrict the airflow.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Dancer said:


> ...into a 30 mph headwind with gusts to 40 mph.


Dancer,

Sounds like the conditions on my coastal plains. If it is not windy, it is very windy. Hill climb on High Rises. That is what they call the bridges that replaced draw bridges. 

What color is your Air Attack? Or, if it's black do you wish it was white or vice versa?

Thanks.


----------



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

Slip Stream said:


> Dancer,
> 
> Sounds like the conditions on my coastal plains. If it is not windy, it is very windy. Hill climb on High Rises. That is what they call the bridges that replaced draw bridges.
> 
> ...


Slip Stream,

My helmet is black. I am happy with the color. The one minor gripe I have is that I have to be careful if I scratch or wipe my nose as is possible to unseat the shield that way.

Dancer


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Dancer said:


> My helmet is black. I am happy with the color.


Thank You! Going to pull the trigger as Nashbar has a 20% off coupon (code 37484).


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> If you've completed what you call this "mild" ride at this speed (avg 2.3% grade for 50 miles at 20mph).
> You already have a Pro contract, so your helmet should be available free to you...


Lol. Was thinking the same thing 😉


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Dancer said:


> Slip Stream,
> 
> My helmet is black. I am happy with the color. The one minor gripe I have is that I have to be careful if I scratch or wipe my nose as is possible to unseat the shield that way.
> 
> Dancer


It kinda came off a few times didn't it


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

Sick ride dancer. That is impressive. If your head didn't meltdown from that ride then the air attack ventilates just fine.


----------



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

Most of the riders in our group were having trouble staying hydrated, but I did OK in that regard. One member of our group was an ex-professional rider and he couldn't recall more brutal conditions on a ride.

Dancer



Vixsav said:


> Sick ride dancer. That is impressive. If your head didn't meltdown from that ride then the air attack ventilates just fine.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

After using the helmet for the past couple of weeks, I can say that it's all that +. Ventilation is great even in high temps with high humidity. It fits (my head) perfectly and visibility through the shield is outstanding even after it gets wet.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Cni2i said:


> Lol. Was thinking the same thing 


My LBS that does group rides has a 27 mph + group that get 7-10 riders every time. Do not like group rides, but have stayed with the 27+ group for over 60 mile rides. Not that difficult on flat land swapping out pull. Lone wolf I do 21-24 mph no problem. Throw in a hill....and I am sure I will slow down....a lot. Sans hills, you hit speed quick and it is easy to maintain.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Uh huh.


----------



## next (Jun 29, 2013)

PoorCyclist said:


> Is it just me or it looks similar to the Giro Flak for $40.
> I think your wear the flak the TT time would be the same.












Yes, fairly similar to the 2013 Giro Flak.

I paid a little extra and got the shield version.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

next said:


>


The look suits you.


----------



## J.T.D. (May 8, 2012)

World cycling has it 23% off AND free shipping right now. 
Code TOUR1323

2013 Giro Air Attack Shield Helmet-Www.worldcycling.com


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Not only that one, but the early 90's Specialized Team Force looks very much like todays reincarnated HS helmets.

View attachment 283245
View attachment 283246


Fignon's Barber said:


> 1991 milan san remo. check out the video starting at the 2 minute mark. rolf sorenson's vetta hard shell helmet. could be introduced today as an aero helmet. still have mine somewhere in the garage, might have to dig it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Air Attack Shield is $203.99 at Bike Tires Direct with code 4TH0613.

Giro Air Attack Shield Helmet at BikeTiresDirect


----------



## Uphill70 (May 11, 2013)

Question to those of you with the shield:
is e shield itself any good?
i usually wear a pair of oakley radarlock path - can someone give some insight as to how the shield compares to a good pair of dedicated sunglasses?

finally for Canucks - where are you buying these from? I see them going for 235/279 for the non shield/shield respectively in CAD. Is there a cad dealer with better pricing? I don't want to order from the US due to taxes/duties adding up as well as the delay associated with shipping and customs.
thx


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I think the shield is one of its best features. Excellent visibility and clearance, and great in the rain. You just have to be aware that it can be dislodged.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Uphill70 said:


> finally for Canucks - where are you buying these from? I see them going for 235/279 for the non shield/shield respectively in CAD. Is there a cad dealer with better pricing? I don't want to order from the US due to taxes/duties adding up as well as the delay associated with shipping and customs.


Taxes? Don't you pay taxes if you buy in Canada? The taxes taken by Canada Customs are no different than your province levies. Duties? There ain't any Duty on bike parts to Canada. Delays? Just make sure stuff gets shipped via USPS *only*. *NO* Fedex. Most stuff gets to me in a max of ten total days - usually less. Five days recently for stuff from PBK and Wiggle in the UK - and zero payable on delivery either. And zero shipping charges from PBK and only $7.79 from Wiggle. I've imported bike parts from the USA and UK to Canada for forty years and wouldn't consider buying anything in Canada due to excessive price.

I was quoted $155 + shipping for an Air Attack (no shield) from a shop in OR. PM me if you want the contact info. I don't know if you will get that same deal though.


----------



## Uphill70 (May 11, 2013)

Thx Mike - good info there.
Yes - of course I pay taxes - buying locally - all I meant was that some of the deals to be found aren't always as they seem by the time all the other factors are considered.
As far as duties go - the only time there aren't any is fi it is US made and covered under NAFTA. I import things regularly for my business and have a fair bit of experience there.
Agreed on USPS - I haven't used fedex much but do use UPS and when they aren't busy loosing my parcels or mis-rating them - there is a 70 or so dollar brokerage fee. USPS is def. the way to go.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine came in last night and I used it today.What an excellent helmet!!It met all my expectations and solves the problem I was having with sunglasses being soaked by sweat obscuring my vision.No more problem with the air attack.For me,,the helmet was well worth it.


----------



## J.T.D. (May 8, 2012)

I wore mine today for the first time. 
It definitely was a little quieter. The air seems to be pushed over your ears more, versus flowing across my ears with my Bell helmet. 
I loved not having to mess with sunglasses. But I really liked how once I set the helmet, it stayed in place. 
Riding home from work I got a chance to see how it did in the rain. Awesome compared to sunglasses. Rained beaded right off the shield. 
It was 98 degrees and humid, but I could feel air flowing better then with my Bell. 
I'm ordering the clear shield since I commute year round and ride home in the dark. 
What'll be really nice is in fall and spring when I first leave and the sun is low in the sky, I can start out with the tinted shield, then pull the clear shield out of my back pocket and change it on the fly. 

The one thing I need to figure out is how the heck I'm going to mount a mirror on this thing that will clear the shield. 
Anybody tried that yet?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I've ridden mine (no eye shield) now on a few days in the high 80s with high humidity and feel it works better than my Ionos, LG Quartz, and Prolight helmets with regard to cooling. It constrains and forces airflow immediately adjacent to the scalp and I can really feel the cooling effect, even at relatively low speed. I'm sure this depends to some extent on the fit, head shape, amount of hair etc. so you need to try it and decide for yourself.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

J.T.D. said:


> I wore mine today for the first time.
> It definitely was a little quieter. The air seems to be pushed over your ears more, versus flowing across my ears with my Bell helmet.
> I loved not having to mess with sunglasses. But I really liked how once I set the helmet, it stayed in place.
> Riding home from work I got a chance to see how it did in the rain. Awesome compared to sunglasses. Rained beaded right off the shield.
> ...


Curious. Can you get a photochromatic shield?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Uphill70 said:


> Thx Mike - good info there.
> Yes - of course I pay taxes - buying locally - all I meant was that some of the deals to be found aren't always as they seem by the time all the other factors are considered.
> As far as duties go - the only time there aren't any is fi it is US made and covered under NAFTA. I import things regularly for my business and have a fair bit of experience there.
> Agreed on USPS - I haven't used fedex much but do use UPS and when they aren't busy loosing my parcels or mis-rating them - there is a 70 or so dollar brokerage fee. USPS is def. the way to go.


I wonder why UPS and FedEx can't get it right in Canada. It's the best way to ship to where I live. The USPS simply blows around here. Anything shipped with them takes weeks to get to me. That's if it doesn't get lost in transit.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ph0enix said:


> I wonder why UPS and FedEx can't get it right in Canada. It's the best way to ship to where I live. The USPS simply blows around here. Anything shipped with them takes weeks to get to me. That's if it doesn't get lost in transit.


They get it perfectly right for them - they get well paid for bringing stuff though Customs and they get enough people to pay their large fees so that they keep their brokers employed.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Uphill70 said:


> Thx Mike - good info there.
> Yes - of course I pay taxes - buying locally - all I meant was that some of the deals to be found aren't always as they seem by the time all the other factors are considered.
> As far as duties go - the only time there aren't any is fi it is US made and covered under NAFTA. I import things regularly for my business and have a fair bit of experience there.
> Agreed on USPS - I haven't used fedex much but do use UPS and when they aren't busy loosing my parcels or mis-rating them - there is a 70 or so dollar brokerage fee. USPS is def. the way to go.


i also import stuff from the US a lot for my business and use Fedex or UPS. If you are shipping ground, then it's probably best to have your own brokerage company you deal with. UPS and Fedex both have to have someone broker the package (clear) for you at customs, hence the charge. Where in the case of USPS/Canada Post, they are customs themselves!

ALso, if you pick a expidited service like 1-3 day service, all brokerage fees are waived. Just not on ground service which there is no guarantee of ETA.

I only ship UPS/Fedex, it's never delayed and comes on time.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

r1lee said:


> if you pick a expedited service like 1-3 day service, all brokerage fees are waived. Just not on ground service.


Any idea why that is? Could it be that they charge so much for Expedited (above Ground) that they cover their brokerage fees anyway?


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Uphill70 said:


> Question to those of you with the shield:
> is e shield itself any good?
> i usually wear a pair of oakley radarlock path - can someone give some insight as to how the shield compares to a good pair of dedicated sunglasses?


They are Zeiss Optics. Zeiss makes camera lenses, gun scopes, binoculars....and they are in the top 2 or 3 lens makers in the world. They sit away from your face so they aid ventilation and do not collect sweat. If you do not like them, you do not have to connect it to your helmet and use your Radar instead.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks awesome. Too bad I probably ride too slow for it to work properly.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Nubster said:


> Looks awesome. Too bad I probably ride too slow for it to work properly.


If you ride slow, you will probably get more out of it than a fast rider with an Aeon. It suspends off your head and blocks out solar heat.


----------



## H2o (Jul 15, 2013)

9W9W said:


> :confused5: This is the newest tech in bicycle helmets? It looks like a bowling ball had a few and mated with a retro ski helmet. Those four vents better be doing one hell of a job. I'll read a review on it and edumacate myself...



hahahahah whell said!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's safe to use Rain-X on the shield since it's not glass? Water doesn't bounce off of it as well as it did in the beginning so it must have been treated with something initially. 
It might be time to call Giro and ask what they use.


----------



## pierrerush (Jul 23, 2013)

I would like to know if it is really worth it to get the air attack over the aeon. Does it mean you can only use the air attack on fresh days and flats. Because I would like also to ride in the mountains


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I got a striped sunburn pattern on my follically-challenged head from Sunday's 4 hour ride. Maybe I need an Air Attack.


----------



## TheMaz14 (Jul 21, 2013)

pierrerush said:


> I would like to know if it is really worth it to get the air attack over the aeon.


Unless you're qualifying for Kona or something, get the Aeon. The Air Attack is awesome looking, but so is the Aeon. If you're riding in the heat alot, I'd also say Aeon. The Aeon also looks more crash safe, which is what the helmet is made for.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

TheMaz14 said:


> The Aeon also looks more crash safe, which is what the helmet is made for.


Anything can happen. Better safe than sorry.
View attachment 284643


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

TheMaz14 said:


> Unless you're qualifying for Kona or something, get the Aeon. The Air Attack is awesome looking, but so is the Aeon. If you're riding in the heat alot, I'd also say Aeon. The Aeon also looks more crash safe, which is what the helmet is made for.


The ideal shape for a helmet for crashing is a bowling ball, so closer to the Air Attack than the Aeon. The smooth surface slides instead of creating friction like the ridges all over the Aeon do. Air Attack also feels cooler on my head than Aeon like helmets because you don't have the sun beating down directly on your skull and the vents circulate air.


----------



## pierrerush (Jul 23, 2013)

TheMaz14 said:


> Unless you're qualifying for Kona or something, get the Aeon. The Air Attack is awesome looking, but so is the Aeon. If you're riding in the heat alot, I'd also say Aeon. The Aeon also looks more crash safe, which is what the helmet is made for.


Ok thanks. I think the aeon looks a bit better than the airattack and I do not need the shield that much. I use oakley radarlocks which work perfectly and the lens have crystal clear vision too. I was just wondering if the aeon was strong enough to save me if I fall head first.


----------



## pierrerush (Jul 23, 2013)

Does the air attack heat up more in the mountains under hot sun compared to the aeon? How does it feel in 90F+ weather?

I am wondering if you can use the air attack as a whole year helmet or if you have to have two helmets (like the pros) depending on the weather.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

pierrerush said:


> Ok thanks. I think the aeon looks a bit better than the airattack and I do not need the shield that much. I use oakley radarlocks which work perfectly and the lens have crystal clear vision too. I was just wondering if the aeon was strong enough to save me if I fall head first.


If you fall head first into a wall of rock or hit dead center into a tree at say 20 mph, you will most likely sustain major head/facial damage, if not killed. The only helmets that can provide a good "head first" crash are moto helmets.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

pierrerush said:


> Does the air attack heat up more in the mountains under hot sun compared to the aeon? How does it feel in 90F+ weather?
> 
> I am wondering if you can use the air attack as a whole year helmet or if you have to have two helmets (like the pros) depending on the weather.


If it's 90F and you're climbing a 5% grade for more than 1 mile, you will suffer in the Air Attack. The Air Attack works great when airflow is at least 15 mph, preferably 17mph+. But climbing in it in 90F is a bioootch


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> If it's 90F and you're climbing a 5% grade for more than 1 mile, you will suffer in the Air Attack. The Air Attack works great when airflow is at least 15 mph, preferably 17mph+. But climbing in it in 90F is a bioootch


Makes sense. 

I'm still thinking about some sort of aero helmet for the cooler months. Have you had a chance to ride yours in the cold yet?


----------



## pierrerush (Jul 23, 2013)

What is better? aeon or air attack. I only want to buy one helmet for the whole season but I race too. I do not shave my head so will their be a cooling penalty, mostly for super hot days. Can you use the air attack in the mountains when you are going slowly?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: I find the Air Attack without shield to work fine in hot weather. Been riding with mine in the high 80s and high humidity and find it as good if not better than my other helmets. Airflow is constrained to flow right over the scalp and I feel the cooling effect even at relatively low speeds. A lot of the air comes in under the front brim of the helmet. I imagine the effectiveness of this will depend to some extend on how it fits and the shape of your head and how much and how thick your hair is.

Removing the thin comfort pad makes it work even better, IMO.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

TheMaz14 said:


> Unless you're qualifying for Kona or something, get the Aeon. The Air Attack is awesome looking, but so is the Aeon. If you're riding in the heat alot, I'd also say Aeon. The Aeon also looks more crash safe, which is what the helmet is made for.



My previous helmet was the Ionos (supposedly the best vented Giro helmet) and I can tell you that the Air Attack actually feels cooler on really hot days. Because the Aeon looks more crash safe to you, doesn't mean it is. It's a baseless claim.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

pierrerush said:


> What is better? aeon or air attack. I only want to buy one helmet for the whole season but I race too. I do not shave my head so will their be a cooling penalty, mostly for super hot days. Can you use the air attack in the mountains when you are going slowly?


Can you use it? It's a helmet. It won't stop working because it's hot. As has been explained already, the Air Attack may not be optimal at low speeds (on longer climbs, for example). I don't have any of those where I live so I couldn't tell you if that's really true. Everything I climb is usually under a mile and the Air Attack performed great in the heatwave last week when I was doing the Strava elevation challenge. I climb rather slowly, BTW and it wasn't an issue.


----------



## pierrerush (Jul 23, 2013)

How does it feel on long, hot climbs?


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

pierrerush said:


> How does it feel on long, hot climbs?


I can't tell any difference from a helmet with lots of vents.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

It seems like there's no reason not to get one.....Luckily im not in the helmet market at the moment.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

bayAreaDude said:


> I can't tell any difference from a helmet with lots of vents.


I pretty much concur. Even if there's only a little relative air movement I can feel in under the helmet. There are times climbing when you have zero relative air speed due to the air moving up-slope, and then even helmets with big vents seem hot...maybe hotter if they're letting the sun shine on your head.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

looigi said:


> I pretty much concur. Even if there's only a little relative air movement I can feel in under the helmet. There are times climbing when you have zero relative air speed due to the air moving up-slope, and then even helmets with big vents seem hot...maybe hotter if they're letting the sun shine on your head.


I agree. I chugged up a steep hill with a tailwind on a hot day recently (just about a 1/4 mile long too) and I could feel my head getting much hotter under my well-vented silver/grey Giro Atmos. Plus, on last weekend's sunny 70-miler I got my folically-challenged melon suntanned in a weird stripey pattern.


----------

